# eh , not so much.



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

I love my husband and want to give him all of me whenever he wants it but sadly I can't I have a condition called vaginismus preventing me from having sex whenever I want. I am working though a self help program but wont be done for a couple of more months and I'm not even sure if it will fix me.

My question is what is the best way to intimately fill the void of not having sex. We do exchange oral but who wants just that every time. I want to change it up but don't know what else there is.

I haven't really had much experience, except for the past 5 yrs. with hubby. So I really never found my sexy side so to speak  I need some help.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

You could try anal. It hurts, but with enough lube and slowly working it in, it is tolerable.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Oral, anal, mutual masturbation. Wear lingerie, costumes, role play, dirty talk, bondage. Vaginal intercourse is a big part of a satisfying sexual life, but there are plenty of other ways to take up the slack.

Good luck.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Oral, anal, mutual masturbation. Wear lingerie, costumes, role play, dirty talk, bondage. Vaginal intercourse is a big part of a satisfying sexual life, but there are plenty of other ways to take up the slack.
> 
> Good luck.


This...variety....have fun with it. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

Anal is defiantly out but the other suggestions are worth a try. I always feel awkward and don't know what to say  and It's so difficult to find lingerie that will fit me  but I do want to try.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

As I recall from previous thread you said that oral is something you do, but not often (every few months or so) because you don't really enjoy it.

I won't encourage someone to do something they don't want to do, but if you are willing to reconsider that ion light of the current situation, I'd think that oral would be a great way to pass the time. I seem to recall you saying your husband liked it, and since it isn't being done weekly, it's likely something he'd get a great kick out of having on a frequent basis.

Once again, only if that is something you're comfortable with.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

KnK said:


> I always feel awkward and don't know what to say  and It's so difficult to find lingerie that will fit me  but I do want to try.


I don't care if you're 80 pounds, or 800 pounds. You can find lingerie on the internet that will fit. If you don't want to shop, look around the house. Saran Wrap works great. 

As for comfort, come on. You've already hooked your husband. He's turned on by you. If you act more sexual, he will be turned on more. Men want their wives to be slvtty. They just want all their slvttiness focused on them.


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> As I recall from previous thread you said that oral is something you do, but not often (every few months or so) because you don't really enjoy it.
> 
> I won't encourage someone to do something they don't want to do, but if you are willing to reconsider that ion light of the current situation, I'd think that oral would be a great way to pass the time. I seem to recall you saying your husband liked it, and since it isn't being done weekly, it's likely something he'd get a great kick out of having on a frequent basis.
> 
> Once again, only if that is something you're comfortable with.


Yes you are correct and this advice really something to think about. I am not against it and it's something that wouldn't hurt being done more often.


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I don't care if you're 80 pounds, or 800 pounds. You can find lingerie on the internet that will fit. If you don't want to shop, look around the house. Saran Wrap works great.
> 
> As for comfort, come on. You've already hooked your husband. He's turned on by you. If you act more sexual, he will be turned on more. Men want their wives to be slvtty. They just want all their slvttiness focused on them.


I am 80lbs but my problem is with two pieces My top is Xs and my bottoms are Large so I have to find pieces to buy separate that go together. and as for things like teddy's the straps are usually so loose since I have very small breast that is just hangs on me , that's why it's difficult. Also I think my very small breast leads to my insecurity in the being slvtty area. I guess I just don't feel sexy at all.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

KnK said:


> ... it's difficult.


So, go with Saran Wrap. It's cheap and one size fits all.



KnK said:


> Also I think my very small breast leads to my insecurity in the being slvtty area. I guess I just don't feel sexy at all.


That's common. But, I can tell you that men don't marry women they aren't turned on by. Your husband knew your size up top before he proposed. And one of the primary reasons your husband married you was to have sex with you. Even if you don't think you're particularly sexy, you should trust that your husband does.

Seriously. Meet him at the door wearing Saran Wrap and watch his eyes bug out. That should be all the proof you need.

Good luck.


----------



## roberbunch (Oct 18, 2012)

It hurts, but with enough lube and slowly working it in, it is tolerable


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

roberbunch said:


> It hurts, but with enough lube and slowly working it in, it is tolerable


What are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

KnK said:


> Anal is defiantly out but the other suggestions are worth a try.


Just curious, but why is anal definitely out? If it is because you have tried it on several previous occasions and it just does not work and/or it is too painful, then I can understand. If, however, you have never tried it before and you are too afraid to try it because of what you have seen or read OR because you think that it is just not for you, then you may want to reconsider. Anal is definitely not for everyone. That being said, if done properly, it can be an extremely intense and erotic experience for him and you (possibly even to the point of you having an orgasm - rare but it happens). Just a thought.


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Just curious, but why is anal definitely out? If it is because you have tried it on several previous occasions and it just does not work and/or it is too painful, then I can understand. If, however, you have never tried it before and you are too afraid to try it because of what you have seen or read OR because you think that it is just not for you, then you may want to reconsider. Anal is definitely not for everyone. That being said, if done properly, it can be an extremely intense and erotic experience for him and you (possibly even to the point of you having an orgasm - rare but it happens). Just a thought.


I have tried it before a few times and it's very painful and it isn't hubby just wants to keep trying so we just decided it wasn't for us. He has used a finger there and it was manageable with pain and pleasure but the full thing nope!


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> I don't care if you're 80 pounds, or 800 pounds. You can find lingerie on the internet that will fit. If you don't want to shop, look around the house. Saran Wrap works great.
> 
> .




NOT TRUE...maybe for many...but I am 6' 1" tall, 180 lbs...with a very hourglass shape and hips that can carry over 100lbs, lol..

Altough odd sizes can be found on the internet, it isn't cheap and the selection SUX! I am impossible because I am large, but not not fat...if it is long enough( no wedgies!!) it is usually too big, or just doesn't fit my shape.....(shaped just like Marilyn Monroe)...

Very tiny women have the opposite problem I have...things are made small, but not small, or short enough.......

Saran wrap, lol.....I might actuall try that.....


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

notperfectanymore said:


> NOT TRUE...maybe for many...but I am 6' 1" tall, 180 lbs...with a very hourglass shape and hips that can carry over 100lbs, lol..
> 
> Altough odd sizes can be found on the internet, it isn't cheap and the selection SUX! I am impossible because I am large, but not not fat...if it is long enough( no wedgies!!) it is usually too big, or just doesn't fit my shape.....(shaped just like Marilyn Monroe)...
> 
> ...


Exactly I am very petite in every part of my body but with a big butt. 5ft. 80lbs. (pear shape) Usually things will hang on me and just look like a big gown (not sexy to me) and it's hard to find a small top and large bottoms that work together over the internet. I searched a lot the other day and most sizes only said " one size fits most " I already know that's a lie. I have never been able to wear that fake size!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, get creative. Saran Wrap, dental floss, shoe strings, or maybe one of these.








Seriously. We're men. We don't need a La Perla get up that molds to your body to get turned on. Naked and high heels will work quite nicely, thank you.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

It's to bad you can only give the above post one like. I'd give my fiancee about one million likes (and just as many licks ) if I came home to that.


----------

